# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Viv, intelligent, conversational interface to anything (in development), Viv Labs, San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Viv Labs

----------


## Airicist

Siri's original creators are launching a Siri killer

Published on May 5, 2016




> Viv is a virtual assistant with the kind of artificial intelligence a lot of the current voice assistants are missing.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The creators of Siri just showed off their next AI assistant, Viv, and it's incredible"
Viv wowed the crowd during a public demo in New York

by Ben Popper
May 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Beyond Siri: the world premiere of Viv with Dag Kittlaus

Published on May 9, 2016




> Siri co-founder Dag Kittlaus unvleils Viv, a new artificial intelligence personable assistant platform that enables developers to distribute their products through an intelligent, conversational interface.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Is Viv the one assistant to rule all robots?"

by Andra Keay
May 11, 2016

Article "Paradigm shift: from Siri to Viv"

by Frank Tobe
May 12, 2016

----------

